# how can I market and sell my "rude" line of t-shirts online?



## tncroofs (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello, I am Ed. I know some of you will laugh at the "newbie" but I am writing this, knowing you will laugh. I need your help though. I came up with something that until the last 3 months of research, I honestly thought, had to be done before. This undone idea has allowed me to come up with over 108 different shirts contained within a theme. Last week there were 32 (I had an epiphany.) I am not saying this to be one of those guys who brags about something that doesn't matter. I am saying this to you now, because I am soooo far over my head.

I went down to to a 6 local stores and showed them the 32 shirts. Even the owner of Harley Davidson (and the staff) ordered a bunch from me. He cant sell them in the stores cause it not Harley brand ...GRRRR The skate shops in the local malls, as well as all other stores, I went to all ordered them. I realized after 100% success, that I had something. That is what led to my "epiphany." I thought of how to expand the concept. The problem is, most of them are rude. Rude, not racist and hateful, but rude though.

This is what leads me to ask for your help now. I have insured copy rites but I don't know of many sites online that will allow rude tee-shirts and maintain your rights. I know of Cafepress but all the others that do the same, seem like they wont allow my style of shirts. 

The way I figure it, I will stick with my local places and start online slow. I don't want to do too much while I still don't know what I am doing (the business aspect on a large level). I have owned my company for 19 years but this is a whole new animal for me. Please, if you hold the knowlage to help me, please do. This stranger will be grateful beyond words. Thank you, for your time.

Respectfully,

Ed


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I don't know of many sites online that will allow rude tee-shirts and maintain your rights.


I don't know of any print on demand sites that sell t-shirts that try to *take* your rights.

Cafepress, Zazzle, Spreadshirt, Printfection, etc are all print on demand places (if that's the road you want to take)

If you have the money, I'd suggest just building your own site for your "brand", getting some t-shirts printed up (screen printed in advance), and selling them that way. There are fulfillment services you can use to manage the shipping of the product (research here on the forums )


----------



## PuppetRevolt (Jan 21, 2011)

I would do what Rodney suggested. Build a site, and have them printed. If they are single color, text etc. then maybe try to print them yourself if you have 108 different designs. 

I think bars/nightclubs would be a good place to start. Maybe offer to add the bars logo on the Tees, if its POD then it should cost you any more. 

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Techtroll (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep Rodney has it right. With the concerns you voiced your own site will let you have complete control. It does not need to even be a full e-commerce site to start. A simple CMS (Content Management System) such as Wordpress, Joomla, or Drupal would allow you to install an age filter to restrict who can see the tees. Solves all your problems at once.


----------



## MBcali (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Ed, 

The online t-shirt business is very competitive and if your artwork is out there just know, somewhere someone is "inspired" by your designs. So, market your products. Try social media to connect with other buyers. You can use Facebook and Linkedin groups to get your products out there. 

There is a lot to work on, it's not as easy as getting the word out. You should also build a website to refer your customers to view your designs. 

Good Luck!


----------

